

Show HN: Album Release “8-bit” Raycaster in JavaScript - hunterloftis
http://greenlanguage.rustie.net/

======
crumpled
The button wasn't showing up in Chrome on Windows, but when I moved the tag to
just after the </canvas>, gave it a z-index:2 and removed that display:none, I
could click it.

Then the awesomeness began.

------
fuzzywalrus
Interesting, I managed to jump around and launch myself into the heavens,
fumble through a maze which shot me flying to a pyramid... then appeared to
glitch as I kept flying into the heavens.

~~~
hunterloftis
Hah nice you got past the maze... the flying bit is actually quite long (you
fly for > 1 minute) ... there's a very trippy bit in the flying audio that I
wanted to reach, where it mellows out quickly and drops a beat (that's when
you also drop...)

------
dyarosla
I don't know about anyone else- but I got extremely nauseous playing this-
physically nauseous, especially in the maze with all those closeup walls. I
think a mix of the FOV and graphics caused this. Perhaps also the mix of the
bad music.

I don't mean to offend the creator, it's just that I don't get this kind of
nausea from Minecraft or other FPS's, something is amiss here.

EDIT: The small FOV thing is a real issue :
[http://www.escapistmagazine.com/forums/read/9.393496-Field-o...](http://www.escapistmagazine.com/forums/read/9.393496-Field-
of-View)

------
sbarre
mouse cursor trapping is glitchy, I can't seem to look around without my view
snapping back to the floor..

Chrome on OS X

~~~
Recoil42
Same. And if you escape the mouse, it allows you to look, but gets even more
glitchy.

------
filipncs
Very nice. I got to the end (I think? I was send back to a screen with the
album title), but only found about half the songs.

~~~
hunterloftis
You did! I figured if someone made it all the way to the pyramid, they deserve
to win. If you're a bit OCD as I can be, there's a 'moon door' in the pyramid
that lets you drop down and keep searching.

------
PhrosTT
For the record you have to allow fullscreen for anything to happen.... took me
a while.

------
hopfog
Very nice and I love Rustie. Well done!

May I ask how you landed this gig?

~~~
hunterloftis
I run playfuljs.com - warp just got in touch to see if I could build something
cool for their next album!

